# New Dodo Juice Video with PJ from Dodo Juice



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

New Dodo Juice Video with PJ from Dodo Juice

A while back PJ and I made a video on how to make their new "Home Brew Kit", here's the video...


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Good to see our carnauba being used to develop good products!!


----------

